# Extreme Green Spot Algae..... no other algae just GSA, BAD.



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What kind of plecos do you have? The common plecos will only destroy plants... Amano shrimp will be your best best with algae eating shrimp. Remember, algae eaters aren't the solution. Don't count on them to remove every spec of algae but rather clean most of the algae off by yourself and let them clean the rest.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

If you keep dosing the phosphate it keeps GSA at bay. I don't think it kills the spores so it is gone forever, more it makes it grow soft and snails and otos can eat it or maybe the plants grow that much better and GSA cannot compete. 

Shrimps, barbs and livebearers eat filamentous algae. Snails, otos and plecos eat the flat stuff. I had a great case of GSA and rosy barbs once, the barbs were absolutely delighted when I scraped GSA off the glass. They couldn't get it with their mouth shape and thought it was the best stuff.


----------



## kiddjam (Mar 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> What kind of plecos do you have? The common plecos will only destroy plants... Amano shrimp will be your best best with algae eating shrimp. Remember, algae eaters aren't the solution. Don't count on them to remove every spec of algae but rather clean most of the algae off by yourself and let them clean the rest.


I got bristle nose pleco babies, whiptail crown babies, red ragonfly babies, and of course the ottos, these are good pleco to remove algae........

and amano shrimp will only eat soft algae.......not the GSA, green spot algae you see I posted above..........so.......

and I as I mentioned I think I am pretty tired of manual labor.....I kept a dog, he eat and bath with me, and he goes to toilet himself.... that is the kind of pet I want, you feel me bro?..... a ideal aquarium is only ideal if it doesnt do shoot like this....... i am really looking into some knowledge in depth...... to solve the algae, nutrient, fish and plant load balance stuffs...........

:fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## kiddjam (Mar 16, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> If you keep dosing the phosphate it keeps GSA at bay. I don't think it kills the spores so it is gone forever, more it makes it grow soft and snails and otos can eat it or maybe the plants grow that much better and GSA cannot compete.
> 
> Shrimps, barbs and livebearers eat filamentous algae. Snails, otos and plecos eat the flat stuff. I had a great case of GSA and rosy barbs once, the barbs were absolutely delighted when I scraped GSA off the glass. They couldn't get it with their mouth shape and thought it was the best stuff.


Kathy.....I and you have the same perspective regarding the GSA dosing with PO4(phosphate)....... I think too it is soften the GSA so the sucker and shrimp can eat them........ personally I will never again to keep any snail in my scaped-tank....... they tend to ruin the substrate covered in HC.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Are you fertilizing this tank? If so, maybe you could give us your dosing routine.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

Phosphate cures this stuff for me as well.


----------

